# Two pitbulls wondering what kinds.



## jabatheonly (Aug 14, 2010)

This is Dreamer and His dad was definitely a pit but didnt get to see the mom does anyone know what kind of pit he is. He looks alot like his dad and is very tall for his age.







I believe she is a homer but anyone has a different thought let me know please.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Only one kind of pit bull. What's a "homer"?


----------



## jabatheonly (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry I am wondering what bloodline. If you look through old school bloodlines their is a picture of a homer.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

To tell bloodline you'd have to have papers. They are very cute, but unless you have them you'll never know.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

there is no way to tell what bloodline just from looking, nice looking dogs though


----------



## jabatheonly (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you for that. I just didnt know if it was odd to have a pitbull that is extremely tall and skinny. Isnt their a way to run a blood test and find out also ?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh, I see haha. You'll never figure out what's behind them unless the breeder knows. Decent looking dogs though. Good luck.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No you will never know their bloodline or if they are Pure by looks. Gotta have a pedigree from a reputable registry.


----------

